# Lightroom CC app and Lightroom Mobile



## jon54 (Dec 4, 2017)

Is “Lightroom CC” the app for IOS and “Lightroom Mobile “ one and the same or are they two different apps for IOS


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Dec 4, 2017)

jon54 said:


> Is “Lightroom CC” the app for IOS and “Lightroom Mobile “ one and the same or are they two different apps for IOS


They are one and the same. Lightroom CC is the new name.


----------



## RikkFlohr (Dec 4, 2017)

Lightroom CC is the encompassing ecosystem brand for:

The Lightroom CC Desktop App
The LIghtroom CC iOS App (iPad, iPhone and Apple TV)
The Lightroom CC Android App  
The Lightroom Web App

Outside of this ecosystem but still with access to it in a limited fashion is the Lightroom Classic CC desktop application. It was formerly Lightroom 6.x and CC2015.x


----------



## jon54 (Dec 4, 2017)

By Web app you mean  Creative Cloud, correct


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Dec 4, 2017)

No, Creative Cloud is the general name of all the applications that are available by subscription, and the online stuff. Lightroom CC is only part of that. 

You can view and even edit your images on the web in a web browser. That is the 'Lightroom CC web app'. Go to Photo Editor | Online Photoshop Lightroom and log in with your Adobe ID.


----------



## jon54 (Dec 4, 2017)

JohanElzenga said:


> No, Creative Cloud is the general name of all the applications that are available by subscription, and the online stuff. Lightroom CC is only part of that.
> 
> You can view and even edit your images on the web in a web browser. That is the 'Lightroom CC web app'. Go to Photo Editor | Online Photoshop Lightroom and log in with your Adobe ID.



There is also an app called “Adobe Creative Cloud”.  You can look at everything in your cloud.  I am somewhat new so someone else can better reply on the app vs the web login vs the Lightroom CC app.  Go to the App Store 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Dec 4, 2017)

jon54 said:


> There is also an app called “Adobe Creative Cloud”.  You can look at everything in your cloud.  I am somewhat new so someone else can better reply on the app vs the web login vs the Lightroom CC app.  Go to the App Store



Yes, but that is not the Lightroom CC web app.


----------

